# My ferry link birthday code



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just had a e mail from my ferry link telling me to use "birthday " as a discount code. Offer ends tomorrow. Managed to book Calais to Dover ferry for a 7.3 Mt motorhome for £23.75 Result.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just tried the link/ code.Unfortunately will not let me use it.

Thanks Les


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try putting it in all in CAPS


----------



## arao99 (Apr 1, 2012)

I had the same email tried it and it did work but I am already booked on the tunnel :x


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I just tried and it worked for me!!

as Hogan says CAPS


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*ferry crossing*

just tried it wont work for me


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*ferry crossing*

just tried it wont work for me


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just tried again,won't work for me.

It's not my birthday until the 22nd Aug ,just my luck     

Les


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've just got it to work using all lower case. 

Maybe the dates you chose are not valid for the offer, perhaps. I tried 8 & 9 September. Maybe the site is busy.


----------

